# Why do you need a sump ???



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

ok what is a Sump/fuge used for? And why? How big of a tank would I have to be running before I need one?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A sump is just like a giant canister filter. It gives you a large area for biological filtration (and mechanical or chemical depending on what goes in it) and you can put stuff like skimmers and heaters in it out of sight. Because of the large area, you can use a lower flow, for a quieter, less "disruptive" operation. It makes a tank easier to maintain. 

I've gotten a lot of cheap HOB and canister filters for my freshwater tanks from people who started a salt-tank with them and then went to a sump. The most common thing I see is a 2 large marineland emperor or penguin filters from a 55 gallon. They have enough filtration ability, but the waterfall action builds up a thick, white scale on the filters and the salt-water mist takes out the lights. 

So while you don't "need" a sump. Its better to go ahead and get one up front than buy filters and replace than later. If cost is the concern, there are DIY solutions.

I have no idea how to filter a 20 gallon salt tank. Everything I've read says a 55 is much more stable and easier to care for.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

You don't necessarily "need" a sump. However it is by far, the best option for both fresh and salt water systems.

Sumps offer many benifits. 

- increased water volume. This greatly improves the stability of your water parameters. Especially in smaller tanks. 

- high media volume. Because of the size of the sump, you can have a large amount of bio media. Whether it be bio-balls/scrubbies of live rock. And the larger you make the sump, the more it can hold. 

- the ability to hide your equipment. Things like Hang on filters, skimmers, heaters, chillers, etc, can clutter up your display. A sump allows you to place all these things under your tank rather than in it, leaving your display that much more visually appealing. 

- customization. for me, this is the biggest factor. You control everything. Media volume, media type, circulation, flow rate, add ons. Etc. You have full control over every aspect of the filter, so you can customize it to fit your specific needs. 

These are just a few of the benifits of a sump filter.

As far as how big of a tank you need, there really is no limit. I have built a wet/dry sump for a 1g tank in the past. Any tank, regardless of size, can benifit from a sump filter.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

wow sounds awesome.

How big of a sump would u guys recomend for a 20 gallon salt tank? or a 55 gallon cichlid tank?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

the general rule of thumb is, your sump should be 1/3-1/4 the size of your display. 
i usually go on the bigger side.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

aspects said:


> the general rule of thumb is, your sump should be 1/3-1/4 the size of your display.
> i usually go on the bigger side.


cool awesome. So I'll build a 5 gallon for my 20. And prolly either a 10 or 15 or something for my 55.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

illnastyimpreza said:


> cool awesome. So I'll build a 5 gallon for my 20. And prolly either a 10 or 15 or something for my 55.


Sure you can do that and when something fails you will have a wonderful flood on your hands. When you are doing your sump you want room for failure. So if your making a 5 gallon sump your gonna wanna use a 10 gallon tank but only use half of it.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone have any good build threads?


----------

